
Unlock Reliance Jio Sim Card - blikenoother
I have got free Jio Sim with LYF handset. Now the problem is that sim only works with LYF handset. How to unlock that sim so that it works with any 4G enabled mobile device. Any trick?
======
maha_funk
I don't think this is the right forum to ask for such questions.

